# GBATEMP XMAS TREE 08



## .TakaM (Nov 30, 2008)

Well guys, it's officially December here so that means it's that time of the year again.
we have lot's of new members to help us out, and lots of oldies still here with online decorating experience.

I don't want to have rules for taking part in this, but just think of it like a real xmas tree
So don't be a jerk and put something on the star, something massive covering other people's ornaments etc
And remember, GBAtemp has a lot of members so don't take up more space than you need







If you're not sure on how this works, check out the previous xmas tree topics:
Xmas 06
Xmas 07

add something to the tree, and upload the new image for the next person to continue.
If you need a place to upload the image:

http://tinypic.com/
http://imageshack.us/

And please, *save the image as a png*, if even just a few people save it as a jpg, it looks horrible very quickly.

Merry Christmas guys, whatever your beliefs I hope you have a great time with your family and friends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit-

Fully decorated tree:


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Just a small addition, but an addition nonetheless.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Only *PNG* images
gonna add myself to the tree now


----------



## Osaka (Nov 30, 2008)

arent you supposed to add something that has to do with you to it? xD


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> arent you supposed to add something that has to do with you to it? xD



I'm blue, therefore the bauble is me because it is also blue.


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Erm...My avvy has Mario things in it?


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> arent you supposed to add something that has to do with you to it? xD


whatever you want


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2008)

:awesome:


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

I see that .jpg you sneak.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> (Also, could a mod please sticky this topic as usual for the month of December?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great .TakaM

Done


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

here.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 30, 2008)

here is mine =D


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2008)

nvm, I'll have to fix something.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is mine contribution, for a holiday spirit!!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Here is mine contribution, for a holiday spirit!!


Radioactive as always


----------



## Locotes (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## R2DJ (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Killermech (Nov 30, 2008)

No christmas tree can be complete without Trolley's cheerful christmas spirit


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 30, 2008)

lol, looks like a laugh, 




theres mine


----------



## Jackreyes (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a spyware free christmas all.


----------



## Prime (Nov 30, 2008)

^____^


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 30, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 30, 2008)

Can someone put me on it?


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 30, 2008)

god, how lazy do we get Sonicslasher, lol, you just want youre avatar on it or something?


----------



## Prime (Nov 30, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Can someone put me on it?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Get teh spywarez away of me!


----------



## Sstew (Nov 30, 2008)

Grim Reaper in between the blue Ornaments.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

can someone please make me on the tree? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm too dumb for making it myself


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 30, 2008)

:3


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 30, 2008)

I wanna be on it but I have no image editing knowledge so can someone put me on it maybe just an anti-sora ornament on the tree or a character somewhere in the background.

Thanks


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

A little BiscuitBee


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Can someone put me on it?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(MegaAce™ @ Nov 30 2008, 06:17 PM) can someone please make me on the tree?
> ...


People, come on!! It's not about having your avatar on the tree, or something like that, it's about decorating it for Christmas..

You don't have to put yourself up, you can add anything you want, where is your Christmas spirit?!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Toni, you're right.

I tried to put my DS Lite on the tree  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't kill me for it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

That's more like it MegaAce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not bad at all, better than requesting that somebody else puts your avatar up


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> A little BiscuitBee


I've been squashed out! T.T

EDIT: I'm cooking lunch right now, though, so I'll re-add something later


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 30, 2008)

:]


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiding in the corner. D:





EDIT: Goddamit Tiny.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 30, 2008)

:[ you erased me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
wow. that took like a second


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> :[ you erased me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat?
I see no such thing.

WHERE IS BONEMONKEY TO CLAIM THE STAR? D


----------



## Gus122000 (Nov 30, 2008)

Add my 360 avatar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> Add my 360 avatar


WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you cocky....Why don't you add it yourself?!


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 30, 2008)

Delete this if you want, I'm reposting since Sinkhead added something while I was editing xP


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 30, 2008)

Psychoish, will you not edit posts half hour after you make them? You should merge mine and your additions.


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 30, 2008)

Fix'd


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 30, 2008)

hopefully people edit the most recent one unlike last year. I was removed by some douche because he didn't follow directions/common sense.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 30, 2008)

Here ya go!






@juggernaut911: That's because of the transparancy, download the picture to your desktop and open it from there.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 30, 2008)

The Flareon is a nice touch


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm gonna close the thread just for 5 minutes, because we lost two entries, BiscuitBee, and juggernaut911 in the final update..

Gonna fix it now!

OK, DONE!!

THIS IS THE LAST VERSION! (with BiscuitBee and juggernaut911 updated)..

Please, people, watch for the previous entries, so that we don't loose somebody, that would be bad


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 30, 2008)

No 2008 party is complete without Rick Astley.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2008)

i is on osakas head


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 30, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> what the fuck now I have to change it


Rick Astley tends to screw with people like that.  Please forgive his quirks.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 30, 2008)

Our tree is shaping up to be the best tree of the year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Who needs lights when you have a bunch of characters, and video game related items on your tree".


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

shovelware has been piling in so why not make it the star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just saw first page soz


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 30, 2008)

EDIT: aah, too late!!!

EDIT2: added albus, and


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> EDIT: aah, too late!!!


ill work around it put it back up


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

As a reminder, no BS in the star.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

God damn it,  stop saving the file as a jpeg.

I think a mod needs to lock this thread again to fix things.

Edit: And who the hell cut Linkiboy out?

Linkiboy's tree is the current final. If you're going to add something, add it to that.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm curious what HugeCock would do if he was still active...?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

no mod rowan will fix things


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Linkiboy has still been cut out.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> no mod rowan will fix things


Okay... and where am I?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

I changed it to png.. happy now


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

oliebol dw i have done it
and linki your pic is not showing
noitora we are not retards its just the pics arent showing on our comps


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Please a mod close this topic and remove all entries after Linkiboy's.
Some people are really retarted as it seems.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

I changed it to png right


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> I changed it to png right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> I changed it to png right


It's JPG's quality that sucks, are you blind or something? 
xD
Also don't put stuff in the star.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

noitora the pic is not showing and i will fix all if someone send me a screenshot of linki's pic


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, closing this may be a good idea... Or just move it to the EoF and let the antics continue there!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok sorry, first of all , I don't have any idea of what png or jpeg or gif means. Second of all I did not put that thing in the star, I just added the oliebol. All I wanted is to add that oliebol to the picture and suddenly everybody gets angry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> noitora the pic is not showing and i will fix all if someone send me a screenshot of linki's pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody gets angry because in the original post says only PNGs, also if you really don't know what jpeg or gif means then better...dunno if theres' a book for that low level of knowledge.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for my comp it is still not showing maybe post a link to it?


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> for my comp it is still not showing maybe post a link to it?








http://i33.tinypic.com/2h58o0k.png


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

the oliebol is gone...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/9920/treecopyxh9.png


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 30, 2008)

http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/9920/treecopyxh9.png

The above image is the version the next person should use. Save as PNG, NOT ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

OK, I can't believe that you can screw this one up?!?!

*WATCH OUT FOR THE LAST VERSION OF THE PICTURE; AND UPDATE FROM THAT ONE UP!!
DO NOT TOUCH THE STAR; STAR HAS TO BE CLEAN AND SAVE IN PNG, NOT IN JPG, AND THEN RENAME IT..

SAVE IN PNG!!*

Continue from the picture that Noitora posted, and please, a little bit of taste, don't just throw stuff up!

EDIT: haha Sinky, great minds think alike!!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

i will fix now with everyones stuff i can see it now law has posted




everyone that posted after linkiboy i have updated 
O.K.?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm going to try it one more time, if it's not good, I will leave this topic for evah!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Continue from the picture that Noitora posted, and please, a little bit of taste, don't just throw stuff up!


Exactly, don't throw random BS inside.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 30, 2008)

This is not working out.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you don't have to use your avatar (especially if it doesn't fit), you can put _anything_ there..but keep the good taste!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

Saved is as png, if it's not good then just delete it and then I'll leave this topic...


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

I would join in but I think this might end up worse then last year lol.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Give me a sec, I'll re-edit with the last pic and post in a new reply!


----------



## science (Nov 30, 2008)

Reserved


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 30, 2008)

reserved

Someone should add bonemonkey on, just for old times sake.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

anyone acknowledging this i have added everyone after linki ¬_¬


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay, my post was good!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Just a note...use rowanchaps picture, because it's updated with all entries!!


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Yay, my post was good!!



Actually, you cut out Rowanchaps edit.

You also caused somebody to add to the incorrect tree.


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## science (Nov 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK this is true. Shit. Mine will be redone in a sec


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

This post was incorrect, sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Alright, updated! I think that this is the newest one!


you missed the bone monkey pic


----------



## science (Nov 30, 2008)

RESERVE YOUR POSTS! RESPECT OTHER PEOPLE'S RESERVES!

If we ignore reserves, then we get fucked over very quickly. Wait your turn.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O... But it was a png!!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

GARR everything has gone wrong science missed cosmo's pic 
i think people will have to reserve its the only solution


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> GARR everything has gone wrong science missed cosmo's pic
> i think people will have to reserve its the only solution



Uh, what?

People _were_ trying to reserve.

And everything went wrong when you missed out Linkiboy, so don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I posted a blank png image as a tree, nobody would use it as a base, also OMG Science is flying above me!
Also from now on, please everyone wait your turn, if you want to add yourself to the tree, reserve a post, this way it won't be screwed up *again*


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone put a Chrono Trigger Decoration in there for me.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wrong again, sorry...!


----------



## science (Nov 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> GARR everything has gone wrong science missed cosmo's pic
> i think people will have to reserve its the only solution



No, cosmo used the wrong tree, therefore he got skipped.



Try again cosmo, you skipped mine.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

OK, the flying science is the last one, and you should use that one from now on!!!!!

NO, IT lacks cosmo2389..

Fix that somebody, and then......RESERVE......*whoever reserves first...EVERYBODY WAITS TILL THE PICTURE IS UPDATED!!!!!*


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Stop.

Give me a minute.

Edit: science, cosmo and Bonermonkey.






IF YOU DON'T HAVE A PICTURE/RESERVATION TO POST, PLEASE FOR THE SAKE OF KEEPING THIS THREAD CLEAN DON'T POST!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK, the flying science is the last one, and you should use that one from now on!!!!!


Also people should reserve posts.
*LAW HAS MADE A RESERVATION, WAIT YOUR TURN!!!*


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oops... Sorry Science, didn't see you there! Give me a sec!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> The most up to date pic! Everything should be there!


wrong again montgomery you missed out science

ill do it


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> image removed for easier reading
> 
> The most up to date pic! Everything should be there!



actually you missed science's.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an idea. What if someone, who wants to, is taking requests and then adds the requests to the tree...


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

There we go, everyone should be there...! Sorry about all the confusion... I used the wrong one to begin with... O.o But no worries, it is correct now!


----------



## science (Nov 30, 2008)

NEW RULE

Reserve your post, edit the picture, edit your post with the new picture. You have a maximum of 1 hour to edit your post, otherwise you will be skipped and the next person to have a reserved post can go. If you see someone has a reserved post and they posted less than an hour ago, *DO NOT EDIT THE TREE!!!* If you ignore the other reserved post, your entry will be ignored. If we do this, everyone will be included. This is not a race.


Since I am not the actual topic starter, I have zero authority on this thread, but if you all listen to me, everyone will have fun and no one will be left out. So I suggest you do it!


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah! Go Science!


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 30, 2008)

Phew, good thing I added myself early. There's almost no spots left. xD


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> I have an idea. What if someone, who wants to, is taking requests and then adds the requests to the tree...





That is what eventually happened last year I believe. Also Someone put Chrono Trigger decoration up there for me.


Also I think we might need a bigger tree.

http://dclips.fundraw.com/pngmax/molumen_c...s_tree_icon.png


height: 3534px;
width: 1425px;

Not the best looking tree but meh.


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 30, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It happened last year, but definitely not this quickly. If you take a look, alot of the images are spread out leaving gaps inbetween the pictures, big enough to take up a good amount of space, but to small to put images where the gaps are. Also, alot of images are larger compared to the small ornaments of last year. Also, this tree is customary because it was actually made by .Takam himself in photo shop


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Phew, good thing I added myself early. There's almost no spots left. xD


noobsPeople will start overlapping others if there's no space left.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 30, 2008)

Remember: Bonemonkey's cave was 100x as crowded as the Temp Tree.


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I know its the tree that has been used, but it is a bit to small for EVERYONE to get on. Really someone should take over and put each persons requests on the tree which eventually happened after letting children try to put their decorations up.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 30, 2008)

Am I allowed to add and if so, what do I have to do.. PNG image I guess?? No overlapping?? Anything else?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to add and if so, what do I have to do.. PNG image I guess?? No overlapping?? Anything else?


Have you even checked the OP?!


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to add and if so, what do I have to do.. PNG image I guess?? No overlapping?? Anything else?
> Add your stuff, PNG is a must and no overlapping.
> 
> BTW, here's the latest version:
> QUOTE(Minox_IX @ Nov 30 2008, 10:55 PM)


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes I checked the OP but I was just clarifying because I saw so many posts saying different stuff so I thought there must be new rules..

Ill have a go at mine now..


----------



## Whizz (Nov 30, 2008)

reserved


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Final 2006 tree:




Final 2007 tree:




(I thought I was on the 2007 one :/)


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 30, 2008)

Everyone posting an image now, add this in a quote box below please.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Notes from Sinkhead:
> Your image MUST be a PNG. Amendments in JPEG or other lossy formats will be deleted.
> Don't cover other people's works or the star!
> If two people post at the same time, the NEXT PERSON TO REALIZE should merge them.
> Paste this message below your image.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that ok??



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Notes from Sinkhead:
> Your image MUST be a PNG. Amendments in JPEG or other lossy formats will be deleted.
> Don't cover other people's works or the star!
> If two people post at the same time, the NEXT PERSON TO REALIZE should merge them.
> Paste this message below your image.


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> (I thought I was on the 2007 one :/)



If I recall right there was 2, 2007 Tree's.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I was in the first one, gotta find it


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have a program that can add things to this tree without messing anything up. Massive props and cookies to someone who could please fit in a Jinjo on it for me?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 30, 2008)

i made a big big tree minox post yours 






few imperfectualities
fix please
here is the .psd


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats a big tree.


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Thats a big tree.



A big horribly broken one.

Nobody use it.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you remove the image Noitora of the past? I wanted to see what I had done :/

Edit: found me, I'm Rock lee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Whizz (Nov 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Notes from Sinkhead:
> Your image MUST be a PNG. Amendments in JPEG or other lossy formats will be deleted.
> Don't cover other people's works or the star!
> If two people post at the same time, the NEXT PERSON TO REALIZE should merge them.
> Paste this message below your image.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 30, 2008)

Be weary of posting previous trees, some might get confused, and screw up the thread


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> some might get confused


They must be blind or something to do that.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Notes from Sinkhead:
> Your image MUST be a PNG. Amendments in JPEG or other lossy formats will be deleted.
> Don't cover other people's works or the star!
> If two people post at the same time, the NEXT PERSON TO REALIZE should merge them.
> Paste this message below your image.


----------



## science (Nov 30, 2008)

moozxy flys with me! Also, the star isn't covered, so I assume that this is ok. If not, here is an alternate one without the face on the star

http://i34.tinypic.com/21lraz9.png




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Notes from Sinkhead:
> Your image MUST be a PNG. Amendments in JPEG or other lossy formats will be deleted.
> Don't cover other people's works or the star!
> If two people post at the same time, the NEXT PERSON TO REALIZE should merge them.
> Paste this message below your image.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Notes from Sinkhead:
> Your image MUST be a PNG. Amendments in JPEG or other lossy formats will be deleted.
> Don't cover other people's works or the star!
> If two people post at the same time, the NEXT PERSON TO REALIZE should merge them.
> Paste this message below your image.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 30, 2008)

if anyone has a nice clean image of the GBAtemp logo dude, feel free to cover the star with his face


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 1, 2008)

the star has that creeper face in it -.-


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 1, 2008)

LOLs that face makes me laugh.


----------



## Sstew (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the star needs to be changed... Still a funny looking face though.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 1, 2008)

Better star, kept the face...


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL What happened to the star!!??


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Dec 1, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Better star, kept the face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm lol


----------



## science (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL that has to go on the tree, redo it somewhere else though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man there is a lot of science on this tree now


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 1, 2008)

lol, Im happy with my contribution..


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

XD


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2008)

uhh reserved? i'll be doing a pikachu




[edit] done with paint


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

reserved
*LATEST TREE:*


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2008)

hmm noitra thought you already had yourself there? lol.

ther tree's getting crowded >_


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> hmm noitra thought you already had yourself there? lol.
> 
> ther tree's getting crowded >_


----------



## redact (Dec 1, 2008)

u likey mah 1337 photoshoopz skillz?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> u likey mah 1337 photoshoopz skillz?


Yours doesn't count, haven't you seen that I have reserved a post, please remove it and wait for me to finish.
I'm almost finished, please wait a minute, I have fixed almost everything in the tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*LATEST TREE:*


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2008)

hmm where's my pikachu? lol though does my count?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> hmm where's my pikachu? lol though does my count?


I forgot it >< sorry, I will add it, do you want the one you drew or a good one from the iterwebz?
Edit:
RESERVED for iPikachu


----------



## marko1986 (Dec 1, 2008)

I added a Nintendo banana


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 1, 2008)

so his/her one isn't good?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2008)

the one i drew whats with the banana lol


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

GO GO GO!


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG the tree's really crowded now!


----------



## goodboy735 (Dec 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> OMG the tree's really crowded now!


I don't think it's a tree anymore


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

what is with the star  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what does james there?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> OMG the tree's really crowded now!


We can have a second tree or close the topic once the tree's full.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 1, 2008)

why has my RAWR's text changed?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> why has my RAWR's text changed?


It was really pixelated, I tried to clear up the whole tree.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 1, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was meant to be pixelated look at my avatar


----------



## Sstew (Dec 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO the pixelated text was better.. I dont like the font its in now.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> it was meant to be pixelated look at my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do whatever you want.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 1, 2008)

Got late to the party this year.. not easy to find a good place there..


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Rowanchap:




Is that better?


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 1, 2008)

Reserved after Noitora, I'll add something that's actually kind of Christmas-y at the very least.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 1, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Rowanchap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess tis alright it'll do, i cba changing it myself im tired so yeah keep it


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> i guess tis alright it'll do, i cba changing it myself im tired so yeah keep it


Nothing's better than Fixedsys.


----------



## rose3694 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nevermind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 guess I can't play along yet sigh.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

rose3694 said:
			
		

> I'm under the Blue Ball Ornament that was put on first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please wait, Mei-o has reserved a post.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry about the less-than-amusing cut and the short delay, my laptop kept on screwing up real bad!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

rose3694 said:
			
		

> Nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you can, go and reserve a post!


----------



## RaphaelDDL (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey there o/

So... I would like to join the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That Vulpix gave me work to edit with him so i edited in the original one and went erasing the parts of box to show him in the final thing.






Just a thing: 

I added 2 things 'cause i had to add that cool image.. So, Santa DK in Sonic's feet. And my Mario's Question Mark Present box behind Vulpix.







Hope you people like.. 
I'm using PS CS2 so perspecitive is not that cool as CS3, i had to make by hand with no plugin so questions are not that good xD


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hahahaha Nice job..

Looks good.. I cant think of too many more people adding stuff in..


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Gus122000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because last year someone added it for me as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully Some kind soul with better photoshopping skills than me might come along


----------



## alex (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice job DDL!


----------



## redact (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## iPikachu (Dec 2, 2008)

if i ever saw that face during a real christmas(whichi did once, fake tree) im gonna freak out
the tree's getting crowded, lol.

and DDL that's a flareon lol


----------



## alex (Dec 2, 2008)

We'll be needing a new tree soon enough!

Gus, is this good enough? I didn't do much, you came late so your in the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









OOPS. I forgot to fill in the space between you and TrollyDave's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone fix it on their next addition!


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 2, 2008)

can someone please remove the pic blocking teh star


----------



## RaphaelDDL (Dec 2, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> Nice job DDL!
> 
> Thanks man \o\~
> 
> ...



omg >_<
Yes it is x.x

And i still consider myself a pkmn trainer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



omg.... i could never face my Gym again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I'm Eevolution GymLeader, a gym with Eevee evolutions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are not so strong like others but they are cute... geez.. I wrote Vulpix looking at him and thinking Flareon... lol... no excuses..)















ahahah


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't believe no one added this yet.






HOW COULD YOU FORGET THE BACON!?


----------



## Prime (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm in the Christmas mood so:






i added a Christmas hat to my avatar, not the best but meh.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I'm in the Christmas mood so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you didn't use my bacon addition! OMG its gone forevers


----------



## Prime (Dec 2, 2008)

=o oh noes.

We posted at the same time >___>


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

AAARRRRGGGHHHHHHHHH!!! DIVIDE BY ZERO ERRORS IN MY HEAD!!!! OH NOESSSS!!!!

*my head asplodes*


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

someone ruined the oliebol, there is a piece missing...


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> someone ruined the oliebol, there is a piece missing...



Looks like alex was hungry.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just looking, alex somehow messed few things..

Side of primes avatar is pixelated, Heran Bagos avatar lost the hand, oliebol lost the shugar on top, Sinkhead lost his left arm, and few other pictures lost their parts around the edges!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 2, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> We'll be needing a new tree soon enough!
> 
> Gus, is this good enough? I didn't do much, you came late so your in the back
> 
> ...


You sir screwed the whole tree up :/


----------



## Prime (Dec 2, 2008)

omfg alex what did you do to me?! My side is...pixelated :/

Someone has to sort all of this out....


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

That's it. Christmas has been called off.

*storms off*


----------



## Noitora (Dec 2, 2008)

Everything's pixelated and bad, sorry Alex the tree gotta look nice.
*LATEST TREE:*


----------



## Prime (Dec 2, 2008)

WildWon: You'll need to add your bacon again!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

EDIT:

There we go!

GBXmas, Now with BACON!!!


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 2, 2008)

This tree is starting to freak me out The tree is turning out nice everyone! :]


----------



## Sstew (Dec 2, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed.. we need the bacon back!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Agreed.. we need the bacon back!



No worries, its back!

quick link to my last post


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

WildWon, yours is missing the face in the left corner of the tree


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 2, 2008)

There's my addition! :]

(Red tempmas ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's my little take in this.


----------



## Law (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there was a yellow star on there where the red GBAtemp logo is now.

Before the image got messed up, that is...

Although now I'm just confused.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

All I did was add the girl in the maid outfit heres a side by side comparison of mine and the one before me. 



Spoiler














I looked through the pages and it does look like someone erased the star, but it wasn't me.

Edit: I should of refreshed the page before posting.


----------



## alex (Dec 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was mine, but I got rid of the blue background, so I could add gus to the bottom layer some one went too far back in time,SOMEONE TOOK THE STAR SPOT THOUGH!!!! j/k

I miss my star. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was sooo... stary


----------



## RaphaelDDL (Dec 3, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> So don't be a jerk and put something on the star, something massive covering other people's ornaments etc



I think the guy who added Booby James didn't read that line in 1st post


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Everything's pixelated and bad, sorry Alex the tree gotta look nice.
> *LATEST TREE:*


It was fine the way it was. (If it's too much space put me lurking some where)


----------



## redact (Dec 3, 2008)

why does everyone keep removing me?

am i really *that* ugly?


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol mercluke's image got removed so many times! And can someone get rid of that really ugly star which ruins the whole tree?


----------



## Narin (Dec 3, 2008)

Can I be on the tree? xD


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

Narin put a moogle on the tree!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 3, 2008)

I want to  be in the xmas tree, but there's so much white in my avatar and if  I removed it, it would really look ugly and pixelated.


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

You don't need to put your avatar lol.


----------



## redact (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## GameSoul (Dec 3, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> You don't need to put your avatar lol.



I don't need to, but I want to.


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

Added mine in there, hope I did not mess anything up. I do not think I did.

If I did let me know right away so I can fix it.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2008)

um.... that person replacing the star on top... is james from pokemon?!

nah i think im dreaming.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

that is really james.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2008)

WHAT

*dies*

.
.
.
.
*gets up*
what _happened_ to his FACE!?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

Its the emoticons face.


----------



## JPH (Dec 4, 2008)

my my so crowded...and its only the 3rd day of december!
we're going to need a bigger tree next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









the tree just doesnt have the same love to it as it used to :'(


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 4, 2008)

Added a little touch of Gurren lagann


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it ok if we start a new tree? There's no space XD


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 4, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Is it ok if we start a new tree? There's no space XD


or expand the current. if we start a new tree, all the other temper's trampstamps is gone!


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

There's an expanded version but it's old and looks ugly, so no one used it.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 4, 2008)

maybe just adding a little more background should be able to fit a few more ?


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

We have an epic star this year lol.


----------



## superdude (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Save as a .png superdude, or your post would be ignored.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

the tree's getting crowded and it isnt 25th dec yet!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> the tree's getting crowded and it isnt 25th dec yet!


And its only the 4th of December!


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Superdude posted a jpg... so we skip him?


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 4, 2008)

its really confusing
when ur trying to find the latest one
its like spot the difference


----------



## Noitora (Dec 4, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> its really confusing
> when ur trying to find the latest one
> its like spot the difference
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 4, 2008)

actually THIS is the latest image




my one has the pie thing on it


----------



## Orc (Dec 4, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> actually THIS is the latest image
> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3766/gb...xmastreeeditsf2.*jpg*
> my one has the pie thing on it


JPEG. No.


----------



## Minox (Dec 4, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> actually THIS is the latest image
> *snip*
> my one has the pie thing on it


No it isn't. It's skipped since it was saved as a JPG and not as PNG.


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 4, 2008)

what its not aloud to be .jpg?
ill change hold on
EDIT:
here u go


----------



## Noitora (Dec 4, 2008)

Hint: Always save your image as a *PNG* or else it'll be ignored.






*Example:*


			
				Orangegamer said:
			
		

> what its not aloud to be .jpg?
> ill change hold on
> EDIT:
> here u go



It's the quality that matters, not the file type, as your eyes might have noticed the quality is nowhere as good as png's that's why we use png.
*No JPG images.*

*Latest picture:*


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 4, 2008)

sorry
EDIT:
just to point out
my one is master chief


----------



## Noitora (Dec 4, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> my one is master chief


Does it really matter?


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 4, 2008)

ok now ive done it
sorry about last time


----------



## Noitora (Dec 4, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> ok now ive done it
> sorry about last time


It's good now but you can't overlap another user's addition to the tree, just put it somewhere with free space.


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 5, 2008)

lol
lots of redecreations


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 5, 2008)

hope no one everlaps mine >_< by 25 th if we dont change this tree its gonna collapse at this rate!


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> hope no one everlaps mine >_< by 25 th if we dont change this tree its gonna collapse at this rate!



We'll just have to get a second tree of a different colour.


----------



## Sorox (Dec 11, 2008)

*Latest Picture*
Can you spot the diffrence?


----------



## Banger (Dec 11, 2008)

There is an ugly black/gray/red sorox thingy.


----------



## Sorox (Dec 11, 2008)

Shit. well you fo......HEY! Its not ugly! lol


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, i want this christmans tree for christmas


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2008)

no more temper pictures.. awww where are all those tempers!


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, there's so much more on it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my tree at home was this sexy.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 26, 2008)

Well done and thanks for taking part guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess a mod can un-sticky this when they please.


----------

